# Why are these girls so different!!!!



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance. Why are these girls so different!!!!!!









I got them together on the same day when they were chicks. I just don't understand how one developed so different. And with the help of the forum we determined them both females!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Uh... I would guess the "hen" on the right is actually a roo... Eek!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That's a super cute picture though!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some hens just have greater sex characteristics than others. IME, the ones with a fuller comb and wattle for their breed type are better layers and the others, not so much. 

You'll have to tell us how it goes for your girls as time goes along. Good looking leghorns and great pics, BTW!


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

I think she is a hen though. Just really different then the other two girls she came with.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I would be very interested to find out later if they were both hens! I hope so!


----------



## Chickman1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Some birds develop quicker than others, they should be fine!


----------



## zebsmom (Jul 3, 2013)

The one with the larger comb has probably started laying and the other hasn't done so quite yet. Just like people, chickens mature at slightly different rates. They'll probably look the same in another month.


----------

